# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Mardi Gras 2011

## GramChop

Laissez les bon temps rouler, Ya'll!

Click here for 2011 parade schedule 

Don't forget to message me if you're gonna be in town!  We can pass a good time together, Cher!

----------


## JEK

I'm going to be at the real Mardi Gras -- _Carnaval_!

----------


## GramChop

St. Barths?  Rio?  Where did Carnaval originate?

----------


## GramChop

And don't send me to the google!

----------


## MIke R

> St. Barths?  Rio?  Where did Carnaval originate?




as far as I know it all started in Italy...and spread from there...

I love ski country carnival..the traditions are universal in every ski resort....party like a rock star....bed somebody new the night of....get possession of and toss  a piece of the girls underwear on the trees from the ski lift the next day....its hysterical....the next day its a virtual underwear fest on the trees as you are going up the chair  to the trails.....

----------


## andynap

Ah yes- the good old days.

----------


## GramChop

That explains the tree of foundation garments going up the lift at Beaver Creek.  I don't remember the lift, specifically, however.  It was from mid-mountain up.

----------


## MIke R

oh yeah, some pieces stay all season long......

and come down in the spring clean up

----------


## JEK

The story:  http://www.eastjeffersonparish.com/c...RY/history.htm

My favorite Carnaval was in Basel, where they celebrate DURING Lent as  nose thumb.

----------


## GramChop

The only Mardi Gras I've ever experienced has been New Orleans.  I gotta get out more!!!

----------

